# Agressive platies?



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

Hello people!Today,i noticed that two of my platies keep attacking each other,and they're locking lips like cichlids.Is this normal platy behavior?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

How big is the tank, how many fish? Male live-bearers will try to be dominant over other males and breed with all the females. Could be normal. Aggression is worse in small tanks and small groups.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

The tank is a 55 gallon with 4 male platies,1 pictus cat,1 farrowella cat,1 female guppie,and two tiger barbs.


----------

